# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Algas en el Mar Menor

## perdiguera

Estos días he estado en mi pueblo y he paseado por la playa y he realizado unas cuantas fotos de las algas que hay en ella, la mayor parte fruto de la contaminación de abonos y pesticidas.
Os pongo unas fotos de las mismas.

----------


## cantarin

Hola compi

Mala cosa la contaminación que hace que salgan cosas raras como estas, que no son las algas naturales que puede haber en cualquier playa. Esperamos que con el tiempo esa contaminación se reduzca por la concienciación y podamos tener unas playas naturales.

un saludo.

----------

